# Norway, Sweden & Denmark - By Emarg



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Stockholm


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Stockholm: Royal Palace*


















*City: Stockholm
County (län): Stockholm
Set: Royal Palace *





The outstanding Royal Palace of Stockholm is part of a series of interconnected buildings, from museums to offices and particular places who are specially used for ceremonies of the Swedish Royalty. It was built in the former spot of the Kronor Castle, destroyed by a fire in the late 17th Century, in what proved to be a step from the middle age to the modern era, using the baroque style who was so common on the monarchies of the time. Among its most visually appealing interiors are the Royal Chapel, the Throne Room, the White Sea Room ("Vata Havet") and the Pink Room ("Skära Salongen").


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Stockholm from the Ferry*


















*City: Stockholm
County (län): Stockholm
Set: Stockholm from the Ferry *





Following next, some shots from the ferry, starting in Stockholm Slussen Kajen and finishing in Allmänna Gränd


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Stockholm: Vasamuseet*


















*City: Stockholm
County (län): Stockholm
Set: Vasamuseet *





In the fairly vast cultural offer of Stockholm, the most striking museum is definitely the Vasamuseet. This museum is dedicated to the warship of the Vasa Dynasty, which was intended as part of a new fleet that would give Sweden a more relevant role in the Nordic seas during the 17th Century, especially within the Baltic. Interestingly enough, this ship was designed by the King himself, who was a fan of the subject. With a very detailed facade sculpted in wood, the Vasa was wrongly designed by the King, making pretty unstable. On his first mission, just after leaving the Port of Stockholm, he was sunk by the strong winds. Although it was a naval and military failure, over time it became a unique historical landmark in the world, since there are no other cases of recovery of ships in such good condition and of such antiquity open to the public.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Stockholm: Big Palaces*


















*City: Stockholm
County (län): Stockholm
Set: Big Palaces of Stockholm *



The styles that we see today in the buildings of the swedish cities are the result of approximately 500 years of architectural evolution, which developed strongly since the appearance of the Empire of Sweden. In those times, the Baroque began to mold one of the lines of the architecture of the country, accompanied by the influence of styles from Eastern Europe and Russia, which were largely present due to the geographical position in front of the Baltic Sea. Although to a lesser extent, the old Gothic and Viking architecture, especially the details of the old nordic temples, continued to have a certain weight. With this said, here's a selection of the Big Palaces of Stockholm:




Stadhus (City Hall):















































Stockholms Tingsrätt (Court House):


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Nordiska Museet:


























Kungligan Opera (Swedish Opera):



























Polismyndigheten (Police Department):



























Riksdag:

















Arvfurstens Palats:

















Royal Palace:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Malmö: Central Station *


















*City: Malmö
län: Skåne
Set: Malmö Central Station *



With more than 150 years old, the Malmö Central Station is considerably smaller than the terminals of other swedish cities such as Gothenburg or Stockholm. However, the great attraction of this station is that it's connected to Copenhagen through the Øresund Bridge. The exchange between the two cities is such that they share their infrastructure of both side of the shores, in what ot is a connected network of railway stations, port terminals and the Kastrup Airport.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Trains in Stockholm *


















*City: Stockholm
County (län): Stockholm
Set: Trains in Stockholm *



Following next, a quick look at trains within Stockholm and its suburbs:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Malmö: Quick City Overview *


















*City: Malmö
län: Skåne
Set: Quick City Overview *



The city of Malmö was one of the first industrial centers of Scandinavia. Its great boom period was during the 19th Century, entering a marked decline during the 20th Century. Currently, the city is known worldwide for the Turning Torso building, which is part of the early stage of the nordic modern architecture. This building is also representative of the rebirth of the city, since there are many areas who were modernized and urbanized during the last decades. Unlike other european cities, however, it is possible to see districts and large industrial buildings that belonged to that industrial past without being recycled.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------

